# Sinalco Bowling Pin Bottles



## jblaylock (Aug 12, 2015)

I picked up this trio a couple weeks ago.  They are all from Lexington KY.  They all have 2 seems on the side. Set
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Amber:  Sinalco - 'J' on bottom
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aqua: 7oz Sinalco - 'J' on bottom
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aqua: Sinalco Bottling Works - Lexington KY
This one has a little different shape, a little wider in the middle instead of the upper portion.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Closer up on the front
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought they were cool.  I likely wouldn't have bought them if it wasn't a set.  Thought I'd share.  I'm not really familiar with Sinalco, but since they were local I picked them up.


----------



## jblaylock (Aug 13, 2015)

I couldn't really find anything concerning the "J" on the bottom, as far as glass makers go.  Here's the only other info on this operation I found From the Lexington History Museum:_The Sinalco Sanitary Bottling Company was established in Lexington around 1912 as an earlier bottler of Chero-Cola.  Their bottling plant and warehouse was located at 424 Christie Avenue.  The officers were J. M. Martin (President), William C. Rose (Vice President/Treasurer) and Jennie Dowd (Secretary).  Around 1916 the company’s name was changed to Sinalco Bottling Company, with William C. Rose, Proprietor.  He advertised:__“Will Sell or Trade Business, I Make My Own Cola, Drink Formula Goes With It, and Exclusive Sales of 20 Counties in Blue Grass Region.”__Around 1916/17 the company also became the franchise bottler of Club Cola.  Around 1919, the Lexington Syrup & Beverage Company purchased the plant and assets of Sinalco._  From this I'd say the Sinalco bottles are 1912-1916, and the Sinalco Bottling Company is 1916-1919, obviously. I was also able to find these charts from the *Kentucky Agriculture Experiment Station, Annual Report: Volumn 28, part 2.*   They are from 1915.  I would have liked to have tried that Orange Julep Sinalco bottled.


----------



## 2find4me (Aug 13, 2015)

Nice, that is an insta-collection and its local too. I bet there are more variants waiting to be discovered.


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 13, 2015)

That's a great set, but the amber is killer !


----------



## jblaylock (Aug 14, 2015)

2find4me said:
			
		

> Nice, that is an insta-collection and its local too. I bet there are more variants waiting to be discovered.



Yeah, it wasn't bad for $11.  Based on all the different flavors listed on that ag report, I'd think there would have to be some additional bottle types.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 18, 2015)

Josh These first two ads are related to the Sinalco brand itself and the last article is specific to the Lexington bottler. I read where Sinalco was originally from Germany and was granted a U.S. patent/trademark in 1909 by Franz Hartmann Sinalco who was from Detmold, Germany. I haven't been able to find much about the Lexington operation. There are probably some paper labels out there somewhere. I suspect the J on the base is related to the bottler and not the glass maker. 1.  The El Paso Herald ~ Texas ~ June 18, 1912 2.  The Wichita Beacon ~ Kansas ~ September 26, 1913 3.  The Bourbon News ~ Paris, Texas ~ June 1, 1917 * *  For some reason the last image won't upload even though I have resized and edited it several times so I'm going to try and attach it to the next post.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 18, 2015)

It worked but I don't know why it wouldn't upload on the previous post. ??? 
3.  The Bourbon News ~ Paris, Texas ~ June 1, 1917


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 18, 2015)

P.S. I wonder why the names Edwin N. Casey and W. A. Beheler (which are in the 1917 article) are not mentioned in the Lexington museum history?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 18, 2015)

According to this ad, it appears that Sinalco first came to the U.S. in 1911 and the parent company was located in Chattanooga, Tennessee under the name of the Purity Extract And Tonic Company. The ad seems to be referring to the fountain syrup and not the bottle. From ... The Atlanta Constitution ~ Georgia ~ June 15, 1911


----------



## jblaylock (Aug 18, 2015)

SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> It worked but I don't know why it wouldn't upload on the previous post. ???
> 3.  The Bourbon News ~ Paris, Texas ~ June 1, 1917



Are you sure that is Paris TX and not Paris KY.  There is a Paris KY about 12 miles from Lexington KY.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 18, 2015)

Correction: Paris, *Kentucky* I even titled it as such in my files but wrote Texas - probably because of the related El Paso ad


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 19, 2015)

Another Correction / Additional Information The original Sinalco recipe was developed by Dr. Franz Hartmann  (His last name was not Sinalco)   The complete brand name was "Sinalco-Aktlengesellschaft" Sinalco is Latin for "Without Alcohol"Aktlengesellschaft is German for "Public Stock Company"* *  Maybe that's where the phrase "I got the shaft" came from. [] The eight blended flavors were ... AppleCherryGrapeOrangePeachPineapplePlumStrawberry I wonder what it tasted like?


----------



## jblaylock (Aug 19, 2015)

Based on the old Ad, I'd say the 2 older bottles likely had paper labels.  I'd still like to try that Orange Julep.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 19, 2015)

More from the Lexington History Museum W/Pictures ... http://lexhistory.org/wikilex/lexington-syrup-beverage-company The Lexington Syrup & Beverage Company was the successor around 1919 to the Sinalco Bottling Company. The company continued to use the old bottling plant at 424 Christie Avenue. The company’s telephone number was 1922. The company was owned by William A. Beheler. In 1919, the company was listed as the “manufacturers of High Grade Soft Drinks, Specialties – Club Soda and Lemon Sour, Distributors of Reif’s Special.” In addition to _Reif’s Special_, the company continued to bottle the _Club Cola_ brand. The Coca Cola Company forced the discontinuance of the _Club Cola_ brand in the 1920s, by legal means and the high costs of litigation. 1912-1917 Lexington Directories  /  Clickable  Enlargements http://exploreuk.uky.edu/catalog?q=sinalco&search_field=all_fields&id=xt7z348gg90h&commit=search


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 19, 2015)

Josh: In case you haven't already checked, there are numerous Sinalco listings currently on eBay including these two bottles that are pictured below ... 
eBay ~ Sinalco Club Cola Bottle ~ Lexington

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Antique-Sinalco-M-R-Club-Cola-brown-crown-top-glass-bottle-c-1916-/131572929977?hash=item1ea25b95b9


eBay ~ Original Sinalco Bottle ~ Germany

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1900s-Germany-WWI-Era-Mineral-Water-Soda-Bottle-SINALCO-Dark-Green-Glass-/370732104135?hash=item56515af9c7


                                                                                   ~ * ~

Various flavors of Sinalco are still being produced and and possibly available from a Georgia franchise distributor ... 


Sinalco Timeline History

http://sinalco.com/worldwide/en/german/history/


Sinalco Timeline Pictures

https://www.facebook.com/Sinalco.Worldwide/photos_stream?ref=page_internal

Current Flavors

http://sinalco.com/worldwide/en/quality/brands/#sinalco-quality


Worldwide Distribution / Georgia Franchise ? 

http://sinalco.com/worldwide/en/franchise/sinalco-worldwide/


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 19, 2015)

According to this information it appears Sinalco first came to the United States by way of the Chattanooga Brewing Company who changed their name to the Purity Extract and Tonic Company in 1909. The accompanying photo was apparently taken in 1908 prior to the name change. The brewing company building can be seen in the upper left corner of the picture where the tall smoke stack is.     


"In 1909, Chattanooga Brewing Company's name changed to the Purity Extract and Tonic Company and began marketing “near beer,” soft drinks and bottled water as a way to diversify its business. That same year, the Tennessee State legislature passed a bill that banned the manufacturing of any alcoholic beverages within the state. Governor Malcolm R. Patterson vetoed it, but the General Assembly promptly overrode his vetoes. One of the products re-marketed was called 'Sinalco'.  It remains a popular brand of non-alcoholic drinks with sales in now more than 40 countries. Sinalco is the oldest soft drink brand in Europe. It is produced by Sinalco International, a company headquartered in Duisburg, Germany."


http://deepzoomchattanooga.com/1908.php


----------

